# Paph. Dire Wolf 'Memoria Glenn Gardner' AM/AOS



## orchidmaven (Nov 25, 2012)

Measuring in at 15.4 cm. across is this stunning Paph. Dire Wolf 'Memoria Glenn Gardner' AM/AOS awarded at the American Orchid Society Membership Meeting in Portland, Oregon on November 14, 2012. The show was hosted by the Portland Orchid Society.

*Paph. Dire Wolf 'Memoria Glenn Gardner' AM/AOS *


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow! It has perfect form and color!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks great! I noticed that many green maudiae paph seem to have a small wave in their dorsal. I like the white tips!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2012)

That's really gorgeous.


----------



## tim (Nov 26, 2012)

hopefully the second awarded Dire Wolf of many...I have fond memories of Glenn and of him showing me this grex as it first opened...an amazing set of plants from an amazing guy


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 26, 2012)

The flower is huge and certainly deserved its award....


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 27, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats Theresa!

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

Bravo!!! Nice flower


----------

